# Cricket



## ingolmo

Are there any cricket fans here? I'm a cricket fanatic, maybe more than Tolkien. Both playing, watching, and understanding. It is my favorite sport, by far. 
What do you think will be the outcome of the Ashes this year?
Hope to get some feedback.


----------



## Beleg

The writing is on the wall.


Aussies to win 3-1. Warne to be the highest wicket-taker and one of the Australian top-three to emerge as the top scorer.


----------



## ingolmo

I can easily make out that you're an Aussie fan. Here's my prediction. Australia win 2-1. McGrath highest wicket-taker. (YEAH ) and either Pieterson or Ponting highest scorer. But I do hope England win...


----------



## Alcuin

I’m a baseball fan. I understand that both baseball and cricket are modern derivatives of a medieval English game known as “Rounders”. Can someone please simply and succinctly explain the rules of cricket? My _Encyclopedia Britannica_ seems to assume that its readers are already familiar with the rules.


----------



## Beleg

LOL! 

The day I support the Aussies will be the day I eat beavers for breakfast. 

Though I was merely being objective there. Australia, when all is said and done, is still a far stronger team than England. Nothing short of injuries (re: the current one to McGrath. A magnificant stroke of luck for the Poms) and continuous bad weather is going to keep Australia from winning this ashes comfortably. 

Edit: and maybe Ponting's captaincy. 

Alcuin,

Check this one out for starters. I think it has been written with American audience in mind.

http://www.cs.purdue.edu/homes/hosking/cricket/explanation.htm

If you want more than you can either go and browse www.cricinfo.com or run a websearch on 'What is Cricket'.


----------



## ingolmo

REJOICE! FOR ENGLAND HAS WON!   

And dratted captaincy from Ponting too, sending England in to bat in great batting conditions and terrible bowling conditions. As they say, a game is won 90% by the opponents mistakes and 10% by your own skill. But England was lucky too, that McGrath got injured. Or else... . And day four, EXHILERATING! Warne, Lee, and Kasprowicz nearly did it for the Aussies. And hats off to Flintoff, for some of the best cricket I've seen played by a person. 

So what are your thoughts on the third test?


----------



## Shireman D

Tonight's draw in the Third Test was the worst possible result: though the final overs were a real cliff-hanger.


The earlier prediction of Australia to win 3-1 is interesting: they have got the 1 bit so far ... when I came through the Channel Tunnel last Friday HM Customs & Excise were searching cars carefully for Australians so that they could mock them with the state of play.

Rounders is in the cricket family but is closer to baseball than to cricket. The real origins are lost but there is an interesting complication in the existence of the Kentish game called Bat and Trap which some hold to be the origin of the whole family of games (although I think it is probably another descendant from the same lost original).

The first games of modern cricket are claimed to have been played on St. Stephens Green in Canterbury by the ancestor of the Harbledown Village Team which still plays in the Kent League.


----------



## Arthur_Vandelay

I put in my two-cents worth here .


----------



## ingolmo

Yeah, the third match was really a clincher, though sad. The fourth test was also great, I saw most of it, including the part when England won and Michael Vaughan nearly fell off the balcony hugging a teammate and crying in joy. That one was also a clincher. 
As I type, it's either raining or having bad light at the Oval, and Australia are in a better position on the third day, though I think this match'll also be a draw. 
So moving away from the Ashes, what are your thoughts on India-Zimbabwe?
India should win, but we've known India as the most inconsistent team in the world in recent times.


----------



## Eledhwen

...moving away from the ashes???.... moving away from the ashes??? .... while the last test is underway (intermittently, I'll grant you), and England may seize them back for the first time in yonks?    

ok, why not?


----------



## ingolmo

Eledhwen said:


> ...moving away from the ashes???.... moving away from the ashes??? .... *while the last test is underway*(intermittently, I'll grant you), and England may seize them back for the first time in yonks?
> 
> ok, why not?



While the last test is underway in rain, you mean.  

Anyway, I don't want England to win the Ashes and draw the match due to rain. That'll give the Aussies a chance to say that they would have won, but they couldn't due to rain. 

I don't England to win, either. Then Australia will say that they gave a good fight, played till the end, and almost levelled the series. 

No, what I want is Australia to force a draw. Then England'll be able to say that Australia cowered and begged for mercy at their feet.

Oh, I want those Aussies' blood!!!

*Feels savage and drools*


----------



## Eledhwen

If the last test is rained off, England won't have won because of the rain, they will have won because Australia played crepe in the previous tests.

At the time of writing, the Aussies did not shine in their first innings (probably because the sun didn't either), so now all England has to do is be very boring for as long as possible and hope that the rain saves them the bother.


----------



## ingolmo

REJOICE! HISTORY HAS BEEN MADE! ENGLAND HAS WON THE ASHES!

      

THIS IS TOO MUCH! WHO SAYS ENGLAND HAD TO BORE OUT THE SPECTATORS TO DRAW THE MATCH? LOOK AT VAUGHAN, PIETERSEN!

THREE CHEERS FOR ENGLAND! WHOOPEE! YAY! HURRAY!

I'm hope I'm really annoying Australian fan TTFers like Arthur Vandelay here.


----------



## Shireman D

Eledhwen said:


> Australia played crepe in the previous tests.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Excuse please?! They played with French pancakes? Mind you it would explain a lot.


----------



## Eledhwen

Shireman D said:


> Eledhwen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Australia played crepe in the previous tests.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Excuse please?! They played with French pancakes? Mind you it would explain a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it was cricketing merder!
Click to expand...


----------



## Maggot

England rule woo hoo !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

Will SOMEONE please explain to the rest of us how this game is played???!!

Oh never mind, I'll do it myself! 

*Basics*

Cricket is a team sport for two teams of eleven players each. A formal game of cricket can last anything from an afternoon to several days.

Although the game play and rules are very different, the basic concept of cricket is similar to that of baseball. Teams bat in successive innings and attempt to score runs, while the opposing team fields and attempts to bring an end to the batting team's innings. After each team has batted an equal number of innings (either one or two, depending on conditions chosen before the game), the team with the most runs wins.

(Note: In cricket-speak, the word "innings'' is used for both the plural and the singular. "Inning'' is a term used only in baseball.)


Details at An Explanation of Cricket

Barley


----------



## Noldor_returned

I am a long time Aussie cricket supporter and I also play. But I want to ask something: (Non-Australians may not understand) The Allan Border medal is decided soon. (It goes to the best Australian Test and ODI player.) Then there is Test player and ODI player of the year. Who will get it?
Perhaps Michael Hussey. He has done well in both forms of the game, and is a good player. Then we have Ricky Ponting. He became the best Test batter this year, and did fairly well in the One-dayers. Or perhaps Lee? He performed well in the Ashes and the South Africa series, and has become one of Australia's best bowlers.
So what about Test player? Once again Ponting comes into consideration. I have already said what I think, and continue my point here. Or Warne? He is unable to recieve the OD medal, and possibly had the best 2 series of everyone from Australia. He broke records and scored many runs. Or McGrath: Performing well with both bat and ball, he may take it out.
Then we have the One-Day player of the year. Lee? He can bat fairly well, and his bowling speaks for itself. Symonds? He is easily Australia's best one day player, and few can be compared.

Obviously the people I wrote about for the ABM are in consideration for both of the other medals as well. So what do you guys think?


----------



## Majimaune

go Australia

who do people think will win the VB (Victoria Bitter) contest between Aus. RSA and Sri Lanka

I think it will be Aus. because we thrashed SL. last night which was really good and Aus always wins (except the ashes so all you Poms are happy) and so it is sort of obvious.

Allen Border medal will be won by Ponting or one of the New players

GO AUSTRALIA GO AUSTRALIA  GO AUSTRALIA GO AUSTRALIA


----------



## Beleg

Hussey oughta get the AB medal. He deserves it after his stellar performances against the South Africans. 

Lee for the bowler category and I'd also throw a nod to Ponting in there. 

Anyway, the Pakistan/India series is turning out to be the biggest anti-climax in cricket. But I did have a lot of fun watching the Poms get stuffed by the Pakistanies 2-0.


----------



## ingolmo

Just to make my point clear, I am not an Aussie fan. I'm an Indian, so like the rest of the cricketing world I hate the Wizards of Oz. Unlike other Indians, my hatred of the Australian team goes even far than my hatred of Pakistan. 

Still, I'm a cricket fan in general, and don't mind watching my team getting beaten up as long as good, skillful cricket is being played. 

About the AB trophy, I think best player would go to Mike Hussey, best test player to Ponting, and best one day player to Brett Lee, or maybe even Symonds.

And talk about Anti-climax in the Indo-Pak series.  Atleast the last day had something exciting. Zaheer Khan's fiery spell, and Younis Khan getting out in the 190s for the second time in the series. The crowds actually started flooding out of the ground after Afridi got out, and Holding commented in his thick West Indian accent that that was the most wierd thing he'd ever seen. 

More updates later. Gotta go play cricket. It's five in the evening here.


----------



## Aulë

It'll please you to know, then, that Beleg is a Pakistan supporter! (*gasp* - evil!).

Australia are unbeatable at home. The only way they can be beaten is by playing them on a pitch that suits your team (e.g., spinning wickets in the sub continent, and seaming pitches in England), and by looking for _any_ weaknesses in the Australian batting. NZ have done the latter before to stop Damien Martyn a few years ago, and England did it last year to stop Adam Gilchrist.

Pakistan are just rubbish.


----------



## ingolmo

Beleg... Pakistan supporter... nice... fun 

Still, even though I can't call myself a Pak fan, I have to support them this time. They *aren't* rubbish. Along with India, it is the only team that really poses a threat to Australia for the best team. It has got as much talent as India and Australia, but the only things that stops the two teams from overthrowing Australia are:
-Both India and Pak have corrupt boards, India even more so; they care more about profits than the game. 
-The domestic systems aren't as well-developed in India and Pak. The coaching methods of creating players that Australia uses so well isn't present in these two countries. 

Which brings me back to my original point. Pakistan have got a class fast bowler in Akhtar (Even though I like Lee better, and Bond better than Lee). They've got a great swing-bowler in Naved Rana. Kaneria is a great emerging spinner. He proved hard to play on the same wickets last year that Warne got beaten up on on a couple of tours. They've got a good emerging wicketkeeper-batsman in Akmal and useful all-rounders in Shoaib Malik and Abdul Razzaq. Their middle order is like a solid wall, with Younis, Yousuf, and Inzamam. And everyone knows what Afridi's like. They only face the problem of their openers; they've had millions since Anwar and Aamir Sohail. Thus, you cannot say that they're a bad team. 
Still, I believe one thing: Afridi's a cheater. 

Anyway, one weakness that Australia does have is the absence of a genuine allrounder. That's also the reason they lost the Ashes. Flintoff


----------



## Noldor_returned

I never saw much of the India/Pakistan series, only highlights on the news.

As for a team to beat Australia, what about South Africa? In the recent series, Australia should have won 1-0, but Graeme Smith declared too early. The scoreline misrepresents how they played.
Sri Lanka too, is a good team. They have Murali, Jayasuriya, Sangakkara and Atapattu, as well as Vaas. Yet they, just like every other team, poses no real threat to Australia.
On a good day, any team can beat Australia, but it may take a few years to knock us off the top.


----------



## ingolmo

I think we'll knock you from the top as soon as McGrath and Warne retire.

As for Sri Lanka, it's openers are it's biggest problem. Jayasuriya's 36, and inconsistent. Once he retires, what'll happen to the batting? And its bowling will collapse like the Two Towers once Murali and Vaas retire. They've got no other bowling. 

I don't think South Africa and England would be able to topple Australia, because even though they've got good batsmen and great allrounders, and a good pace attack, they haven't got any wonderful spinners, like India, Sri Lanka, and Australia do. 

New Zealand are the dark horses for the 2007 World Cup, I'd say, along with India and Pakistan. Even though they haven't got great talent, they've got a captain who utilizes the bit they have, very skilfully. And in turn, the team plays well (Chappell-Hadlee trophy third one-day). They've also got good bowling like Bond and Vettori, and their fielding's great.

Your thoughts?


----------



## Noldor_returned

I thought of something last night. When McGrath and Warne go, Australia will be weakened. Yet our reserves of talent stretch further than any other team. When they go, who will other countries have? Lara will be gone, Jayasuriya and Vaas will go, half the South African team gone, some of New Zealand, and a few from India and England. None then will still be capable of matching Australia's talent. It will take many many years before Australia is truly threatened.


----------



## Majimaune

Magrath, Warne and Gilly will be gone but what about Bracken, Dory, Lee, Haddin, Hussy and Hodge will still be there with Ponting, Clarke and Symonds. Then theres MacGill to get rid of. He'll be in for Warne if he's still playing.

NR and I won crcket aon Saturday and we only got 7/67 but we got them out for wait for it........................ 39 in less then 20 overs.

How did you go ingolmo

It'll be NZ that gives compotion for us Aussies there the best in ODI's after us


----------



## Aulë

India is sure doing well against Pakistan  Especially since they had them at 6/39 at one point in the first innings! 

Choke! Choke!


----------



## Majimaune

GO AUSTRALIA
We are thrashing South Africa at the current time Aus getting 7/281 and RSA at the time 4/71 

Hussey and Symonds put on a 110 partnership in 75 balls.


----------



## Noldor_returned

*Allan Border Medal*

Well ABM was announced last night, and I was close. Ponting won it, with Hussey taking otu a closely contested ODI player of the year. Warne won the Test player of the year.
Now if I may toot my own horn...I'm doing it anyway.
I said Hussey would win the ABM. He came second by three points, so I was fairly close there. I also thought he would get one of the others if he didnt get the major one. I was right about that. Now, as I promised, the ODI thingy. There were 4 players on equal points (22), which were Symonds, Lee, Gilchrist and Hussey. Symonds was 'inelligible', as Mark Nicholas said, because of his drinking issue during the England tour. So then it went to the countback, and Lee was knocked out. But 2 remained: Hussey and Gilchrist. Hussey won, very closely.
And as for Warne winning TPotY, I was right again. My score: 3/3


----------



## Majimaune

It's not quite 3/3 NR its more like 2 1/2 over 3 but close anough anyway.
Pitty Hussey didnt win the ABM though
Now its up to RSA to win this next ODI vs Sri Lanka for the finals which (of course Australia is already in and by a long way).


----------



## Noldor_returned

Hate to say it, but they lost. RSA, that is.


----------



## Majimaune

At 4:50 PM Aus has got SL 3/150 with 35 overs bowled which is alright when the progected total is something around 219 at the Adelade Oval


----------



## Aulë

We lost.


----------



## Noldor_returned

Yeah. But at least the Brisbane people will be happy, assuming we win the Sydney game. Which we will, cos Sydney is the best city in the whole world.


----------



## Majimaune

SRI LANKANS ARE CHEATERS!!!
There is nothing you can say that will change my mind!!!!!
They appealled for a catch that was not one AT ALL of Ponting.

Ok to a different topic. Aus are 3/191 after losing gilly on the secend ball and katich and martin soon after. Pontings on 92 and Symonds on 78 at the current time.

I say it again 
SRI LANKANS ARE CHEATERS!!!


----------



## Noldor_returned

Calm down, remember Winsto? (Other people ignore this sentence) They appealed for everything, and were never right.


----------



## Majimaune

Good point NR, but hey thats at our level and this is at international level its different.

Anyway heres a summery of the Sydney game:
AUS WON
Gillchrist 0 (2)
Katich 1 (5)
Martyn 8 (5)
this was 3/10
Ponting and Symonds then put on a record 4 wicket partnership of 247
Ponting 124 (127)
Symonds 151
Clarke 54 N.O. (27)
Hussey 23 (8)

For sri lanka there is not much I can remember but they got a record 9 wicket partnership.

Right now SL are 3/200 with 10 overs to go which will be sloging all the way


----------



## Noldor_returned

And we have now won the series! Yay! Wooo!
I also realised last night, that McGrath not playing for a few one dayers proved another point. We can win ODI's without him. We've been able to do it without Warne for years, but now we know McGrath is not always going to be the hero, everyone should be happy.

PS: IMHO I think McGrath should retire from ODI's. With his wife how she is, he needs to spend more time with her, and if he plays in the World Cup, he can't do that.
PPS: I hope Jane McGrath gets well soon.


----------



## Majimaune

Noldor_returned said:


> PPS: I hope Jane McGrath gets well soon.


I do too and I have a feeling that McGrath WILL retire from ODI's after the W.C. and will go from tests soon after that.
They will never drop McGrath that is certain, same with Warne.


----------



## Noldor_returned

Yep. Although, if his form doesn't pick up, people will begin dropping hints to him.


----------



## ingolmo

Calling McGrath out of form is just going a bit too far, I think. 

Anyway, each of the VB series finals had something great in them.

The first had half of Australia getting runout. 

The next had Symonds and Ponting going onto a great demolition act and exterminating Murali for, what was it, 10-0-99-0? 

The last had three wonderful, glorious <all positive adjectives> catches. 
(Two Symond and Ponting the best), along with Gilchrist and Katich playing Murder Sri Lanka .

Anyway, going to the Indo-Pak series. After the first two ODIs, Pak's looked like an ameteur county team. They seriously need to review their batting line-up. 

And Sachin's back in form. REJOICE, INDIA!


----------



## Aulë

I wouldn't mind seeing a ODI tri-nation series featuring Australia, India and England on neutral territory (such as in the Netherlands like the Aust v Pak v India seies a few years back).
Would be a very close affair I reckon.


----------



## Noldor_returned

Yeah. I think though, that although we have Hogg, why doesn't Australia use a second spinner. Alright, we have Symonds and Clarke, but someone who only bowls spin, such as Hauritz, or the Victorian captain, whatsisname? I mean, at the moment, Australia has too many fast bowlers than they know what to do with. As I was saying to Majimaune on the way to the Sydney test, we could almost field a team of fast bowlers with a wicket keeper thrown in. Just think about it:
Gilchrist, Lee, McGrath, Hopes, Watson, Tait, Bracken, Gillespie, Clark, Bichel, Kasprowicz, Dorey and Lewis. Unfortunately, that would leave New South Wales with no fast bowlers.


----------



## Aulë

We only need one spinner in the ODI team. They are mainly put in just for a bit of variation, and can be very expensive unless the pitch is a real turner. Warne souldn't return to ODIs, for the sake of the longetivity his Test career.

And we don't have too many fast bowlers. Of those that you mentioned, only Lee and McGrath are of first class standard. One or two of the others have to step it up a notch.


----------



## Noldor_returned

Noldor_returned said:


> Yeah. I think though, that although we have Hogg, why doesn't Australia use a second spinner. Alright, we have Symonds and Clarke, but someone who only bowls spin, such as Hauritz, or the Victorian captain, whatsisname? I mean, at the moment, Australia has too many fast bowlers than they know what to do with. As I was saying to Majimaune on the way to the Sydney test, we could almost field a team of fast bowlers with a wicket keeper thrown in. Just think about it:
> Gilchrist, Lee, McGrath, Hopes, Watson, Tait, Bracken, Gillespie, Clark, Bichel, Kasprowicz, Dorey and White. I think there might be someone else who I can't remember either. Unfortunately, that would leave New South Wales with no fast bowlers.


Sorry I had to change it, but Lewis is a spinner.


----------



## ingolmo

Nathan Bracken also seems top-quality to me. 

About the under-19 WC final:

India bowl Pakistan away for about 110, and what a comeback, India washed away for 70. Pakistan certainly has a bright future after 5 years. 

What are your views on the New Zealand - WI series? Whitewash or the Windies win one?

Anyway, is anyone subscribed to any Wisden magazine? They're really good. Especially the columns by Greg Chappell, and the Wisden-Cricinfo writers.


----------



## ingolmo

Nathan Bracken also seems top-quality to me. 

About the under-19 WC final:

India bowl Pakistan away for about 110, and what a comeback, India washed away for 70. Pakistan certainly has a bright future after 5 years. 

What are your views on the New Zealand - WI series? Whitewash or the Windies win one?

Anyway, is anyone subscribed to any Wisden magazine? They're really good. Especially the columns by Greg Chappell, and the Wisden-Cricinfo writers.


----------



## Noldor_returned

I think Windies may be able to hold out a game, or maybe 2. They have Lara, Chanderpaul and a few others remember, such as Gayle.


----------



## Majimaune

The Windies arnt what they used to be. Although thay still have some extreamly good playes I personaly think that they could end up where Zimbabwe and Bangledesh are which is no good for any team. Australia will be ther one day but let us hope that that day is a long time away.


----------



## Aulë

Australia won't ever get that bad.

Our domestic competition is strong enough to keep us in the Top 3 for a very long time, unless other teams get dramatically better very quickly. The main reason why the Windies team decayed was because their youth became more interested in basketball than cricket, so their development system suffered. A lack of funding probably didn't help.


----------



## Majimaune

I said eventully didnt I?

If I didnt I meant to.


----------



## Noldor_returned

Well, I think nobody should talk about Zimbabwe's political trouble, and I'll ask a question instead: Should the boundary be moved in for one-dayers?


----------



## Majimaune

YAY NSW BLUES WON THE ING CUP OF 05-06
It is all good now and I am happy with South Australia making 154 all out and New South Wales making 9/155

P.S. The boundry ropes should be moved out for ODI's


----------



## Noldor_returned

NSW shouldn't have lost that many wickets. I find that bad batting.


----------



## Majimaune

Yeah alot of wickets fell when they shouldnt have. But you know what they might not have if less of the NSW side didnt play for Aus cause theres Mcgrath, Bracken, Lee, Clark, Clarke, Katich and the sometimes Haddin, Macgill and Jacques.


----------



## Noldor_returned

Yeah, that's a problem NSW and Aus need to work out, but season's over so it doesn't matter.


----------



## Aulë

Majimaune said:


> Yeah alot of wickets fell when they shouldnt have. But you know what they might not have if less of the NSW side didnt play for Aus cause theres Mcgrath, Bracken, Lee, Clark, Clarke, Katich and the sometimes Haddin, Macgill and Jacques.


 
I'd rate the WA combination of Gilchrist, Hussey, Langer, Martyn, Hogg and Dorey above that NSW list. Especially since McGrath's days look to be over.


----------



## Noldor_returned

Yeah, well they're about even, and as much as I hate to say it, it seems as though Martyn will be leaving the Australian ODI side, unless his form picks up.


----------



## Majimaune

Dorey's the only real young one in that line up though, the rest are over 30. In the line up I gave there is only Mcgrath that looks like retirering soon


----------



## Noldor_returned

Oh yeah...speaking of Pigeon, is he playing the tests in the South Africa tour?


----------



## Aulë

Dorey's not that young either...



Nope - McGrath has been ruled out.

Looks like we'll have Lee spearheading our attack. Which is not a good thing, since he is prone to leaking runs, and needs pressure to be built up at the other end. They might condider to replace McGrath with someone with experience. My bet is either on Gillespie, Kasprowicz, or Bichel. Although MacGill could also fill that role if the pitch is going to spin.

My predicted Test XI vs. SAf:

Langer
Hayden
Ponting
Hodge
Hussey
Symonds
Gilchrist
Lee
Warne
MacGill
Bracken


----------



## Celebthôl

Heh heh heh, gd ol' Aule still harping on about his home team...shame about the ashes old bean


----------



## Majimaune

But what if the pitch isnt going to spin, Aule. For that my lineup would be: Langer, Hayden, Ponting, Hodge, Hussey, Symonds, Gillichrist, Warne, Lee, Gillespy and Bracken (whoo go Bracken born in Penrith)

Going a little bit ahead to the Ashes tour next year, do you think Mcgrath will be in the team and same with Pup (Michael Clarke) I think he will bring the Ashes home to good old 'Stralia.


----------



## Noldor_returned

The squad has been announced:

Ponting
Gilchrist
Hayden
Langer
Lee
Watson
Tait
MacGill
Warne
Martyn
Clarke
Hussey
Symonds
Bracken
someone else

Anyway, that's how I think it goes. Also Jaques and Hodge are unlucky to miss out. Thoughts?


----------



## Majimaune

Noldor_returned said:


> Ponting
> Gilchrist
> Hayden
> Langer
> Lee
> Watson
> Tait
> MacGill
> Warne
> Martyn
> Clarke
> Hussey
> Symonds
> Bracken
> someone else


Ummmm NR Watson and ann Bracken arnt in but Kasprowich (not sure how to spell it) and Martyn are in which is a shame for Bracken but good for Martyn. I was going to write more but my train of thought was interupted.


----------



## Noldor_returned

Ah well. I was wrong. But Martyn needs to get his act together. He had a bad summer (20/20 excluded), hasn't played any tests since the Ashes and superseries. I have a feeling that if he doesn't score many runs then he will be dropped for good, as much as I hate to say it. Also, the lack of any real experienced fast bowlers isn't too good. Lee will be leading the attack, supported by Kasper, but I'm really surprised Kasper's even going, considering his form. Tait, too, can be useful, as he showed in the ING final. 6/3? I think. That's pretty good, as it was against NSW as well.


----------



## Majimaune

Noldor_returned said:


> But Martyn needs to get his act together.


Yeah he does.


Noldor_returned said:


> Also, the lack of any real experienced fast bowlers isn't too good. Lee will be leading the attack, supported by Kasper,


The reason Kasper's there is because he had a better ING and Pura cup series then Dizzy and I reckon Taits in because of his form agaisnt NSW in the final


----------



## Noldor_returned

Didn't Tait injure himself again? I thought Bracken was staying there now, because Tait isn't going. Ah well, who knows? Not me.
Unbelievably, South Africa has beaten Australia in the One Day series 3-2. But, the final game score is amazing:
Australia: 4/434. Yes *434!* That was the highest ever score in a ODI until...
RSA: 9/438. That makes the highest ever team score in an ODI, and bringing the amount of runs scored in the game to 872! That has got to be one of the best games ever! I can't believe I missed it! That really sucks.


----------



## Majimaune

How annoying is it not to have Fox... VERY.
 Oh well.
Yet still no one has gotten 200 in an ODI.
Was the ground small or large the one they where playing at.

NSW lost outright to S.A. which is annoying because we wouldnt have lost if more then half of the NSW team didnt play for NSW. Mcgrath, (he's not playing at the minute) Bracken, Lee, Clarke, Clark, Katich and others.


----------



## spirit

Hehe! 

India kicked England... tushie! 

 Saw the scores in school!! 

Thanks to: www.skysports.com


----------



## Aulë

Majimaune said:


> How annoying is it not to have Fox... VERY.
> Oh well.
> Yet still no one has gotten 200 in an ODI.
> Was the ground small or large the one they where playing at.
> 
> NSW lost outright to S.A. which is annoying because we wouldnt have lost if more then half of the NSW team didnt play for NSW. Mcgrath, (he's not playing at the minute) Bracken, Lee, Clarke, Clark, Katich and others.


 
I saw the game live on Fox. It was heartbreaking. The ground wasn't too small - it's just that the pitch was very flat, and the outfield was lightning fast.

And stop whining about the NSW players not being there. WA had the same problem against Victoria.


----------



## Noldor_returned

I agree with you. As much as I passionately support the Blues, I sympathise with you. It is never good for a team to be missing half their team, especially when their opponents are all there. Besdies, my second favourite team is the Warriors, then probably Tigers.


----------



## Majimaune

Now NSW are out of the runing I'm going for WA and then the Bulls


----------



## Majimaune

YAY WE'RE IN THE FINALS!!!!! You others might not get this but for NR and I we have been through 5 years of losing the semis and this year is the year of reversal and we won. The cheer that went up after the oppossion miss-fielded the ball and it went for 4 was great.


----------



## Noldor_returned

I'll expand on that a bit.
We have been playing in the same team for 5 years, and every year we made it into the semi-finals, but lost. In each of those years we started each season strongly, but ended up losing most of our later games. This year as he said, is the year of reversal. We lost our begginning games, and have just won the semi-final for the first-time ever. We have also won our last 8 games in a row.

On other cricketing news, Aus smashed RSA. The game lasted only 3 days, with that great NSW bowler Stuart Clark taking MOM because he had match figures of 9/89. I think we have a good replacement for McGrath.


----------



## Aulë

How did you guys go individually in the semi?


----------



## Noldor_returned

I doubled my wicket tally for the season, going from one to two. I was unlucky to only have 2 wickets, as a few catches had been dropped off my bowling and the ball missed the stumps by the smallest of margins on several occassions. That's what I did. Neither of us batted. Majimaune was unlucky to be bowling to their best batsmen, but I'll leave him to explain more.


----------



## Majimaune

Noldor_returned said:


> ...with that great NSW bowler Stuart Clark taking MOM because he had match figures of 9/89. I think we have a good replacement for McGrath.


Did he get 9/89 in the second innings or for the whole game?



Aule said:


> How did you guys go individually in the semi?


 


Noldor_returned said:


> Majimaune was unlucky to be bowling to their best batsmen, but I'll leave him to explain more.


 
Ummm my bowling you dont really want to know but just bear in mind I was bowling to a guy who got 70 something. I got hit for 16 of 1 over right... oh and I also droped a catch so really I helped the oppostion more then our team in that game.

Oh well finals this weekend and the odds are about 50/50

P.S. A guy on the team we're playing got 200 in their semis (not good).


----------



## Noldor_returned

About that 200...a few bits of information about it:
They were playing on a small ground, and must have been bowling badly to him. We got him out for about 18 the first time we played them.


----------



## Noldor_returned

Well our Grand Final is over, and we have some news about it. If I may begin at the begginning.
First we bowled, and we were bowling fine, and we got the guy who scored the 200 out for 0. That's right, a duck. One of our bowlers took 7/15 including a hat-trick, of which Majimaune took a catch to complete. He bowled wonderfully. I had no input on our bowling, and we got them all out for 114. An alright score for our comp, but one we could meet.
Obviously, we still had to bat, and we lost a few early wickets, got to about 40 and lost the 4th, 5th and 6th wickets for about 5. I then came in to bat, and the openers were still going, so first of all, I just had to see off the openers and then worry about the runs. By the time the openers had finished their overs, I was still there luckily on 5, and had been dropped on 3. Unfortunately, the batter I had gone out to had gotten himself out, so it was up to me and out next guy to get the runs. So what do I do? First ball of the new bowler I get out by playing my worst block ever. After that we fell apart, except for my partner, who put on a quick eleven before getting out. Majimaune ended up on 1 not out. Not our best batting performance, as we were all out for just 67.
Before I finish, I would just like to say this season was a good one, and next year we could easily win. However, my thanks goes out to all our supporters, coach, manager and scorer, who put in a lot of effort each week. Next year's our year boys.


----------



## Majimaune

No it wasnt our best batting performance but we have had worse (in other seasons) *nods head to NR*. It was a replay of the second year that we made the semis. I come in last with the same person as in Under 12's and agaisnt the same team at the same ground. It was kind of scary seeing as then we had very little chance of seccess and this time towards the end of the innings it was the same.

I could add something else but I'm not going to because NR has already said it... Oh well.


----------



## ingolmo

Latest world cricket update:

India beats the poms 5-1 in the ODI series, with the break dancer Sreesanth picking up six and Robin Uthappa running himself out on 86 (or somthing like that) on his debut. 

Who believes that India will give serious competition to the Aussies in WC 2007?


----------



## Noldor_returned

Was there ever any doubt? It'll come down to India, and if Australia keep up their latest form, England. I just hope we get the Ashes bakc otherwise I may not be able to take it.

Nice to see you back 'mo. I was wondering where you'd gone.


----------



## Majimaune

Clarke will win the Ashes for us with Lee, Clark, Warne (even though he's waining), Ponting and Hussey. Thats all if Clarke gets back in form.

For the WC semifinals will be Aus, India, England and NZ. Thats my prediction anyway.


----------



## Noldor_returned

Not Warne. Some act from the cricketing powers that be will keep him out of the WC like he should be. However, Martyn will come to form and smash centuries with Ponting and Clarke.


----------



## Majimaune

I never said Warne for the World Cup. I said Warne for the Ashes. Jeez dont you read the posts properly? (jokes)

NR and I went to the SCG and had a tour around the place. Theres a 14 year wait to become a member and then you gotta fork out the money to pay. It was pretty cool. We went into the Aussie/NSW change room and in Glen Mcgrath's locker Mcgrath, Macgill and Greg Mathews had signed it. NR and I sat in Michael Clarke's locker.


----------



## Majimaune

Go Australia.

Go Dizzy

And Go the Bangladeshian Bowlers.

As some of you may have heard Dizzy Gilespie now has the highest score by a night-watchman. 201no off 400 and something balls. I know it was only against Bangladesh but still for a guy who bats at No 10 and is a night-watchman, to get 100 is a great feat but to get 200no is like getting the world record (ie 400).

But you've got to remember Michael Hussey who got 180 something before getting out.

Look out England. Get prepared to get Dizzy


----------



## Noldor_returned

That was an outstanding performance by Gillespie. So Australia has some pride back in the cricketing world. If he isn't picked as a bowler from now on, he should be a batsman. Now, who do we think will be runners-up in the World Cup?


----------



## Majimaune

Noldor_returned said:


> So if he isn't picked as a bowler from now on, he should be a batsman.


If Gillespie gets a desent score (over 50) in the next test match he plays. I will cut my hair (only NR knows the full extent of that statment).



Noldor_returned said:


> Now, who do we think will be runners-up in the World Cup?


I thought I already said. Australia, India, England and New Zealand. And out of that I reckon it'll be Australia and New Zealand in the final which Australia will win which leaves New Zealand to be runners-up.


----------



## Majimaune

Hahahahahahahaha all you Elnglish types. You just lost to Shri-lanka. On the way to the Ashes and you *LOSE*. Pretty funny.

By the way. Have you heard about the sales for the tickets. Sold out for Sydney in like 2 1/2 hours. But that was like the "before all others" sale so NR and I are still in with a chance of getting some.


----------



## Majimaune

Vaughan might not be captaining England in the Ashes!


> Vaughan saw specialists on Thursday before deciding on a fourth operation to his right knee…


 It goes on for a bit and then says


> If all goes well, the estimated recovery time is four to six months, making the Ashes rematch under his captaincy highly unlikely unless he shows some Wayne Rooney-like powers of recovery. The first test begins in Brisbane on November 23, four months and 20 days later.


 
This is good news (for Australia) as there are a few other England players doubtful for the Ashes, including Andrew Flintoff.




P.S. I got tickets to the first day of the Sydney test.


----------



## ingolmo

Did anyone see the Jayawardene-Sangakarra partnership? 

Record breaking partnership + 4th highest test score. Pretty cool


----------



## Majimaune

No I didn't but did you know that Flintoff is captaining England in the Ashes because Vaughan has a lasting injury. Go Australia.


----------



## ingolmo

Yeah I did. And even Flintoff will have just come back from injury.

Without Vaughan and Jones England are going to whopped.


----------



## Majimaune

ingolmo said:


> Yeah I did. And even Flintoff will have just come back from injury.
> 
> Without Vaughan and Jones England are going to whopped.


Yep and not just because they dont have those two. We have Clarke!!! and McGarth!!! and Lee!!!


----------



## ingolmo

I don't think two highly of Clark the bowler. methinks Bracken is better than him. Also, you have Hussey this time. 

But tell me, where will Australia be when Warne, McGrath, and Gilchrist retire?


----------



## Majimaune

ingolmo said:


> I don't think two highly of Clark the bowler. methinks Bracken is better than him. Also, you have Hussey this time.
> 
> But tell me, where will Australia be when Warne, McGrath, and Gilchrist retire?


I was talking about Michael Clarke the alrounder not Stuat Clark the bowler. Names slighty different.

When Warne, Mcgrath and Gilchrist retire it will be Lee and Bracken spearhead for the pace. Theres plenty of good Aussie spinners. Haddin will come in for Gilchrist. Katich will become captain and Michael Clarke vice-captain. Thats when Ponting goes. Gilespy will be gone soon as well.

Also I forgot about Hussey. Great player.


----------



## Noldor_returned

Gillespie better not play. He's nowhere near as good as he used to be. Bring on Bracken for the Sydney test, the awesome Springwood boy that he is.


----------



## Majimaune

Noldor_returned said:


> Gillespie better not play. He's nowhere near as good as he used to be. Bring on Bracken for the Sydney test, the awesome Springwood boy that he is.


Yeah I think your right. But he's not acctually from Springwood. He was born in Penrith (or as they say there Penrif haha).


----------



## ingolmo

I don't think it'll be so simple to replace McGrath, Warne and Gilchrist. I don't think there's anyone in the world as good as them. The closest would be Pollock, Murali, and Dhoni. Lee's pretty good, but I don't think he'll be able to take the burden of the whole attack by himself. Believe it or not, after five years, the Wizards of Oz aren't going to be the same wizards as they are right now.

On the other hand, I see India and Pakistan leading the world scene after five to ten years. That is, if they solve their internal problems and corruption within the thread.


----------



## Noldor_returned

Yeah, well Australia will always have a large pool of talent. In five years, we may not be the World Champs, but in ten years we will.


----------



## Majimaune

Noldor_returned said:


> Yeah, well Australia will always have a large pool of talent. In five years, we may not be the World Champs, but in ten years we will.


Nice. I mean look how long it's taking to replace Bradman (not that he can be).


----------



## ingolmo

Anyone going to watch the India-SL-RSA tri series starting on the 14th. I think India and Sri Lanka will reach the finals. What happens there, godknows.


----------



## Majimaune

Did you guys hear that some Aussie umpire (cant remember his name, I mean just cause I'm Aussie doesnt mean I know our umpires) made Pakastan pretty much forfit because he thought they were tampering with the ball. Bad Umpiring (almost as bad as the ref that reffed the Australia Croatia game in the Football WC).


----------



## Noldor_returned

That's long gone now. What actually happened is Darrel Heir (Hare) accused the Pakistani's of cheating, and tampering with the ball. After tea or lunch, the umpires and the Pakistani's opponents came out, and for half an hour the Pakistan team did not come out. Because of this, Darrel H said they forfeited and the match was over.


----------



## Majimaune

Yes your right there.

Quick update on the thing: Pakistan are thinking of going home early (like now early). If they do then they could get a two and a half million (this is in Aussie dollars) dollar fine and be kicked out of World Cricket.


----------



## ingolmo

Inzamam's hearing is postponed (it was supposed to be today). Anyway, I don't know how Hair could accuse them of cheating. None of the 26 camera's on the ground caught the ball being tampered with by the Parkistanis. Most people think that it probably happened when the ball hit some walls, stands or something after being hit for a six. Anyway, stupid Hair and stupid Pakistan to come out and try to play after the match being declared in England's favor.

Anyway, this means that even if you don't count the last test win, England beat Pakistan 2-0. What do you have to say to that, Aussies?


----------



## Majimaune

I say to that peh. They did pretty well not having Flintoff or Vaughen but Pakistan are no Australia (yes their good but they havent beaten us for years).

We have more good players coming out of this country then any other. This is the best team we have had since 2003 (when Steve Waugh captained for the last time).


----------



## Noldor_returned

Australia has many good hitmen...just try and let Flintoff play for a state 

Then we are fired up. England cannot maintain the ashes with Australia in this mood.


----------



## Majimaune

Yeah I know. England wants Australia to get Flintoff back into fitness for the Ashes. Do you really think we would.


----------



## ingolmo

And India also has, in many people's opinion, has in ODIs their best side currently, since they won the world cup in 1983. When does the Aus-Ind-WI tri-series start? That'll be a load of fun.


----------



## Noldor_returned

January most likely. We're gonna snap you guys like we're gonna snap England. The side hasn't been named yet, but it's most likely:

Hayden, Langer, Ponting, Gilchrist, McGrath, Lee, Warne and then the options of Martyn, Katich, Hussey, Clarke, Gillespie, Bracken and MacGill. Throw in the odd performer, like Tait or Clark or Watson and that's it.


----------



## Majimaune

Mo it would be between Aus-Eng-Ind I think but its not it's between Aus-Eng-NZ which will be good anyway.


----------



## Noldor_returned

In that case, it's most likely to be early next year, around April. When's the next World Cup? Must be soon as well. Next year sometime, right. Who's hosting?


----------



## Majimaune

Wouldn't have a clue whos hosting, Google it.

Yeah next year probably.


----------



## Majimaune

Australia lost by ten runs in their first Champians Trophey match against West Indies. Thats all I heard.


----------



## Majimaune

You English ready to loose before the Ashes. Champians Trophey, England vs Australia tonight (for me anyway).

BTW Australia already have the Ashes their in Sydney Musiem. Might go and see them some time while their here.


----------



## Noldor_returned

Indeed. And Australia defeats England by 4 wickets. Good news, and newbys Johnson and Watson took three wickets each.


----------



## Majimaune

Yeah but if Watson does too well then M. Clarke wont get to play in the Ashes too much cause its those two who are going over the alrounder position.


----------



## Noldor_returned

Okay, for the Ashes, my squad would be:


M. Hayden: This is his last chance to redeem himself before receiving the final axe. However, any injuries he may be recovering from leave the slot open for Jaques, if only for a few matches.
J. Langer: Doesn't have many years left, and Australia need to regain the Ashes. Langer will be under pressure to perform, so now is his time to prove whether he should play for another three or four years, or if Jaques should permanently take the spot, or Katich even.
R. Ponting: Hasn't had a successful 2006, but if he can regain the form of 2005, not even Flintoff will dismiss him cheaply.
D. Martyn: Is slowly returning to form, and has had several disappointing summers, yet I still feel that he can pull a rabbit out of his hat and score several centuries.
M. Hussey: Performed well last Ashes, and is only going to improve with experience.
S. Watson: Slowly coming of age, but will be under pressure to perform from the critics, and will have Clarke and Symonds knocking on the door.
A. Gilchrist: I think the best is yet to come, or at least I think we will see a return of the Adam Gilchrist of old.
S. Warne: Purely because he is spin. He doesn't bowl it, he lives it, and there are few cricketers in the world with his reputation. Be sure he will come under attack in the next 4 months.
B. Lee: Is quickly becoming Australia's strike paceman, and will take some of the pressure off McGrath. Not much though.
N. Bracken: I would choose him, although it is highly likely that the selectors won't. He deserves a chance to prove he is world-class material, and this Ashes series is the perfect chance.
G. McGrath: Many questions will be raised, and McGrath will have 5 days to either shine with the ball, or else surprise everyone and bat like a top-order batsman.
Then we have several options, which may be looked into before the series is over. Clarke, Clark, Johnson, Tait, Symonds, Jaques, Haddin and MacGill have been waiting in the wings for too long. Although MacGill may play in Sydney, and one of the quicks I mentioned may be in for Bracken, most of these players will begin their careers in a few years' time.


----------



## Aulë

Noldor_returned said:


> R. Ponting: Hasn't had a successful 2006


 
You're joking, right?
Ponting has had a phenominal 2006 in Tests! His ODI innings have had something to be desired, but Ponting is on track to break a bunch of records in terms of Test runs scored in a calender year.


Who I'd pick:
J Langer
P Jacques
R Ponting
D Martyn
M Hussey
S Watson
A Gilchrist
S Warne
B Lee
M Johnson
G McGrath
N Bracken (12th)

I'd also be tempted to make Hussey an opener, and perhaps bring in someone like M Clarke or Cosgrove. Chris Rogers would also be an outside chance. Hayden is past his peak, and hasn't had an ideal Ashes preparation. I'd let him play a few more 1st class games before maybe bring him in later in the Ashes.

Johnson is the spark we need in the bowling department. We were very flat last Ashes in terms of pace, and with McGrath getting old we can't afford to have any other bowlers who aren't quick. Out of Lee, Watson, Johnson, Bracken, and Clark, Bracken and Clark are the slowest and therefore miss out in my opinion. Tait still lacks control. If Johnson doesn't work out in the 1st Test, Bracken (another left armer), or Tait could replace him. I can't see Clark getting another berth with McGrath in the side: they are too similar. There is also the option of bring in MacGill for the WACA or SCG Tests.


----------



## Noldor_returned

Good point. But Bracken has something I have seen little others do as well as he does. Swing the ball. A few years ago, and even recently, he could swing the ball like crazy and once took 7 wickets with the immense swing he created.


----------



## Majimaune

Macgill will deffinatly be in the Sydney test, kicking out one of the three quicks (not Lee or Macgrath though).

Watson will have to perform above average for him to keep a spot in the side because of Clarke and Symonds.

Johnson will mostlikely be in instead of Bracken even though I'd love to see the boy from Springwood playing.

Hayden also have to perform above average because of Jacques. Hussey (as Aule said) would make a good opener and therefore be able to bring in Clarke.

At one point Clarke was going to be the "Savior of Australia" to win back the Ashes, but now that all looks different.

Yep thats really all that I have to say about those people and the rest well... yeah you know, they are going into the side no matter what I think.


----------



## Noldor_returned

And Australia defeated India in the Champions Trophy! We are through to the semi-finals!


----------



## Majimaune

And now for the first time Australia is in the Final of the Champians Trophey. We beat NZ.

Oh and BTW in the WC next year, Australia are in the same group and Scotland, Netherlands and South Africa. I think we'll only just make it through, dont you?


----------



## Majimaune

Windies to verse Australia in the Champian Trophey final!!!

Windies beat South Africa. I dont know any more.

I'll post the WC groups soon for you guys.


----------



## Majimaune

Go Australia!!!
We won the Champians Trophey for the first time ever!!! Wooooh.

On other matters heres the groups for the 2007 World Cup in the West Indies.

Group A: Australia, South Africa, Scotland, Netherlands.

Group B: Burmuda, Sri Lanka, Bangladesh, India.

Group C:Canada, Kenya, England, New Zealand.

Group D: West Indies, Pakistan, Ireland, Zimbabwe.

I think Australia will only just scrape through dont you?

First match is between West Indies and Pakistan at Kingston in Jamaica.


----------



## Noldor_returned

My prediction for who will get through:
Australia and South Africa,
Sri Lanka and India
England and New Zealand
West Indies and Pakistan

ALSO...

The ASHES BEGINS IN 15 DAYS! Count them: 15, 14...3, 2, 1!


----------



## Majimaune

I am counting. And I dont have to go to school on the second day so I'll be watching the cricket on TV all day.


----------



## Aulë

Majimaune said:


> Go Australia!!!
> We won the Champians Trophey for the first time ever!!! Wooooh.
> 
> On other matters heres the groups for the 2007 World Cup in the West Indies.
> 
> Group A: Australia, South Africa, Scotland, Netherlands.
> 
> Group B: Burmuda, Sri Lanka, Bangladesh, India.
> 
> Group C:Canada, Kenya, England, New Zealand.
> 
> Group D: West Indies, Pakistan, Ireland, Zimbabwe.
> 
> I think Australia will only just scrape through dont you?
> 
> First match is between West Indies and Pakistan at Kingston in Jamaica.


 
9 of the first 12 matches are going to be a complete and utter waste of time...


----------



## Majimaune

Aulë said:


> 9 of the first 12 matches are going to be a complete and utter waste of time...


Yep they sure are. Not so many days til the Ashes start in Brisbane.


----------



## Majimaune

Ashes starts tomorrow!!! woooh.


----------



## Majimaune

Australia is 3/346 at the end of day one, after winning the toss, with Ponting getting his 32 test hundred and is not out. Langer got 82 and Hussey is on 60 something. Leading wicket taker is Flintoff.

Australia in a position to win but you never know...

Hey Aule did you happen to get any tickets to the third Test in Perth?


----------



## Majimaune

Australia 9 dec. for 602. England currently 2/34.


----------



## Noldor_returned

Australia won the first test (thank goodness) and is going into the Adelaide Test with an unchanged lineup, which is:

Langer
Hayden
Ponting
Martyn
Hussey
M. Clarke
Gilchrist
Warne
Lee
S. Clark
McGrath
Let's go Aussies, smash the poms!


----------



## Majimaune

I have a feeling that Hayden will have to score well or else he could be replaced by Jacques for atleast two of the tests (ie Sydney and Melbourne). Jacques is in great form. 

Also I dont think that Watson will be playing too much until the ODI's.


----------



## Noldor_returned

I agree, and currently Australia is sitting at 1/18 with only 168 to make in the final session of day 5. England made 6/551 dec in their first innings, and about 138 in their second innings. Australia made 521 or something and are going FORZA WIN!


----------



## Majimaune

You got there before me but now it is 1/28 of 31 balls and Flintoff is bowling.


----------



## Majimaune

Australia won the second test and are now due to start day three of the third. Gilchrist got the second fastest test centry which was in 57 balls. Australia declared second innings over 500 in front.

England 1/19 stumps day two.


----------



## Noldor_returned

And they went on to win. Which means...


THE ASHES HAVE RETURNED!! AUSTRALIA HOLDS THEM ONCE AGAIN!!

Anybody thinking a 5-0 series win is on the way?


----------



## Majimaune

I think 4-0 or 4-1. We wont win all of them.

Shane Warne to retire after the Sydney test and Glen McGrath expected to follow. I think McGrath will go till the World Cup like he wants to or wanted to.


----------



## Maia

England 0 - 5 Australia 


The Poms deserve it. 

Sad to see McWarne retiring. Legends. 




- Beleg


----------



## Majimaune

McGrath isnt gone yet. The anouncements today how long he will be there.


----------



## Noldor_returned

The announcement has come. McGrath will play on past the World Cup, and he says he is surprised about the talk because he doesn't know where it started.

I think we also need to pay our tributes to Damien Martyn with his shock retirement. He was a good player. But I'll post on that later.


----------



## Majimaune

England are actually doing alright in the Boxing Day test. Well after getting all out for 159 you wouldnt say that but after getting Ponting, Hussey and Clarke out cheaply...

Australia currently at 5/101 with Symonds and Hayden in.


----------



## Majimaune

And Australia takes it to 4-0. England had two innings and Australia just the one. Poor poor England. It was over in three days.


----------



## Noldor_returned

Well, what can England do to win the fifth test? Not much. However, working on scoring over 300 in two different innings would be useful...they might have a chance.


----------



## Maia

England's problem is their attitude. And the hollowness of their batting line-up. And the unpenetrative nature of their bowling attack. And the inept captaincy of Flintoff. And the inability to rise to the challenge presented by players like Ponting, Warne, McGrath, Langer and Hayden. And a whole bunch of other factors. 

Simply put, England just aren't good enough, and as much as it saddens me to say it, Australia definitely is the best team in the world by a fair margin.


----------



## Majimaune

Maia said:


> And the inept captaincy of Flintoff.


I would have to say your right there. Lots of people have discused this (NR and I might have talked about it a bit) that Strous (how do you spell it?) shoud have gotten the captiancy.


Maia said:


> Simply put, England just aren't good enough, and as much as it saddens me to say it, Australia definitely is the best team in the world by a fair margin.


 Why does it sadden you that Australia are the best? It saddens me that there arent really any teams that are up to giving Australia a good competition. I mean NZ are good and so are some others but really their nothing to us Aussies.

Two or three more sleeps until I go to the Sydney test. The two or three is if I go to sleep on New Years.


----------



## Maia

> Why does it sadden you that Australia are the best? It saddens me that there arent really any teams that are up to giving Australia a good competition. I mean NZ are good and so are some others but really their nothing to us Aussies


 
Because I am a Pakistan supporter.  

NZ in tests is pretty **** (and the implementation of the rotational policy in ODI's means that their side in that format of the game has also become highly uneven). Australian ODI side is definitely more beatable than the test side though.


----------



## Majimaune

Maia said:


> Because I am a Pakistan supporter.


Ah right. Well its nice to have some one thats not Aussie in this thread again. Seeing as ingolmo has gone for a little walk.



Maia said:


> NZ in tests is pretty **** (and the implementation of the rotational policy in ODI's means that their side in that format of the game has also become highly uneven). Australian ODI side is definitely more beatable than the test side though.


The Aussie ODI side easier to beat then the test one. They are basicly the same. A couple of players change but the majority ie: Ponting, Gilchrist, Lee, McGrath, Clarke, Hussey and a couple of others I cant think of (I havent slept for over 24 hours). Tomorrow I go to the first day of the Sydney test.


----------



## Majimaune

Well cricket was awsome. I was surrounded by English (ie The Barmy Army) and that was great.

England got 291 in their first innings and the Australia got 393 with Warne getting top score with 71. England are currently 5/114 with Peiterson and Panasar (in as a nights watchman) in. Peiterson has been scoring real slow. He's on 29 after 88 deliveries.


----------



## Majimaune

Well I was wrong. Australia win 5-0. England only got 45 runs ahead and Langer and Hayden got that extreamly easily.

NExt game is the Twenty20 in Sydney between Aus and Eng and I'm going.


----------



## Maia

SA 2 - 1 India. Excellent series. 



Prediction for the Pakistan vs. SA series: the tourists win 2-1.


----------



## Majimaune

Maia said:


> SA 2 - 1 India. Excellent series.


What SA won that last test???





Maia said:


> Prediction for the Pakistan vs. SA series: the tourists win 2-1.


South Africa arent that good.

Prediction for VB ODI sieres here in Australia. Australia and NZ in the finals Aus winning.


----------



## Maia

Majimaune,

They did. 

The SA bowling line-up is pretty handy, and if their batting works, they can be really potent, specially at home. (where the series is going to be played)


----------



## Majimaune

Maia said:


> The SA bowling line-up is pretty handy, and if their batting works, they can be really potent, specially at home. (where the series is going to be played)


Australia beat them whatever it was nil when we were there last. Granted that is Ausralia...


----------



## Majimaune

Well at the Twenty20 last night I was 3 rows from the frount and right next to the Lady's Stand. Australia got the highest international Twenty20 score and England had the highest recquired runrate that I have ever seen. It was getting close to 50 an over. It was a good game and I have a few photos which will probably appear on my Myspace page over the next week or two.


----------



## Majimaune

Australia wins the first test by 8 wickets. Bit sad really seeing as England got 8-242 and Australia get that with only losing 2 wickets.

Next game Australia vs New Zealand. Australia win but only just.

Also did you know Australia have the odds of 5-1 of winning the sieres and being undefeated.


----------



## Noldor_returned

Okay, after the end of the ODI series, I will write something about the Ashes and the one-dayers, but I have to laugh before it gets too old...


FIVE TO NOTHING! NOT A SAUSAGE! ZIP! BAHAHAHA! SHAME!! FIRST TIME IN 86 YEARS!
I'm done...


----------



## Majimaune

Noldor_returned said:


> but I have to laugh before it gets too old...


Good old NR...Hang on what am I calling you old for, I'm older then you.

Shane Bond got a hatrick consisting of Symonds, White and Bracken. Not bad really. Although the over before he got hit for 22.

Australia got 94 off the last ten overs and ended up with 289. NZ currently 3/84.


----------



## Noldor_returned

New Zealand all out after some amazing fielding by Clarke and Symonds, Australia gets the bonus point...


UNDEFEATED SUMMER FTW!!


----------



## Majimaune

Well Australia beat England (just) and get another bonus point so that puts them on 14, England of 4 and NZ on 0.

Australia to play NZ at the SCG on Sunday and NR have a good time there alright.


----------



## Majimaune

The biggest upset of the tour has occured...ENGLAND HAS BEATEN AUSTRALIA BY 92 RUNS!!!!

Pretty big hey?


----------



## Majimaune

Australia was beaten by England in the fianls of the Commonwealth bank tri-series. Meaning England win the trophey.

What Australia was really doing is saving themselves for the World Cup. Also they didnt really want to go to a third final because then they would be in NZ the next day for the Chappel-Hadley trophey.

So what I am saying is England only won because Australia let them.


----------



## Noldor_returned

I don't know what to say...except that watching it on a big screen possibly made it worse.


----------



## Majimaune

Mmmmm I think your right NR. If it had just been on a small TV screen it might have been better.

I think NZ will win the Chappel-Hadley trophey.

Lee is possibly out of the WC with some ancle trouble. I dont actually know what it is.


----------



## Gothmog

Majimaune said:


> So what I am saying is England only won because Australia let them.


Personally, I thought England only won because Australia forgot to turn up.


----------



## Noldor_returned

Lol. But we lost to New Zealand in the first Chappell Hadlee match, so that's three in a row now. I'm not quite sure how much I can take...


----------



## Majimaune

Mmm same here. When will we win again? Hopefully when we need to, meaning the World Cup.

Woooh highest score for the season (it doesnt sound good but when your me you have to say something). I got 6 not out. I was lucky. Got an edge over slips for 4.


----------



## Noldor_returned

That was a good last partnership you made...and if we lose this, we must win next match.

The celebrity 20/20 was on today, but I didn't really watch it. It got kind of boring.


----------



## Majimaune

I saw the last hour and it was a tie.

NZ beat Australia. With Australia scoring 336 off 50 overs and NZ getting 337 off 48.4 overs. Australia are now ranked 2 in ODI's. South Africa is first.


----------



## Majimaune

Well heres some results from the World Cup. I dont have all of them though so just excuse that.

West Indies
Australia
Kenya
Shi Lanka
Tie (Zimbabwe and Ireland)
South Africa
New Zealand
Bangladesh
Ireland
Australia
England
India
West Indies
South Africa
New Zealand
Sri Lanka
Pakistan
Netherlands
New Zealand
Sri Lanka
West Indies
Australia
England
There is still one game to go between Bangladesh and Bermuda which I think Bangladesh will win and put India out.

Teams to play each other you can work out off this cause I cant be bothered to work it out.

D2 vs A1
A2 vs B1
D2 vs C1
D1 vs C2
A1 vs B2
D2 vs B1
B2 vs C1
D1 vs A2
C2 vs B1
B2 vs A2
A1 vs C2
D1 vs C1
D2 vs C2
B1 vs C1
A1 vs D1
A2 vs C1
B2 vs D1
A1 vs B1
A2 vs C2
D1 vs B1
D2 vs B2
A1 vs C1
Thats all. Go figure now.


----------



## Noldor_returned

Can I just say congratulations Ireland? Their first world cup, drew their first match and beat Pakistan.


----------



## Majimaune

Yes congrats Ireland.

Bangladesh beat Bermuda in the last of the group games so India is out. Indian coach Greg Chapell is apparently fearing for his life because of what happened to Bob Woolmer.


----------



## Majimaune

Well a couple of games into the super 8's and Australia still unbeaten. Good good.


----------



## Noldor_returned

But Shane Watson may be out for the remainder of the World Cup. If it is a minor injury he should be back to play England, but otherwise he's gone.


----------



## Wolfshead

Not the most reliable source, I know, but the News Of The World is reporting today that Bob Woolmer perhaps wasn't murdered after all. I did consider the possibility of it being an April Fool's joke, but decided that's not really the kind of thing you joke about...

http://www.newsoftheworld.co.uk/iccexclusive012.shtml

I'm quite enjoying the cricket, but I'm not getting to see much of it cos the highlights are on late at night here, and I'm usually out and about somewhere then.


----------



## Majimaune

After finding out almost no cricketing news I looked it up on the net.

I tried to get the results up here but all my formating is undone when I go to actually post it.


----------



## Wolfshead

You want cricket results? I could copy and paste all this, but there wouldn't be much point...

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/cricket/results/default.stm


----------



## Majimaune

Hey thanks. I heard that NZ were beaten by Sri Lanka. by alot.

Australia playing Ireland!!! I will be getting up to watch the end of that tomorrow morning.


----------



## Noldor_returned

I won't. I'm tired enough already, although I may flick over to see the final score.


----------



## Majimaune

Well I got up at 5:30 and didnt see any. It was already over. Ireland got all out for 91.......well you can guess what happened.


----------

